# X-Edition Challenger



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Duluth, GA...

Regards, Mike

http://www.farms.com/news/agco-unveils-all-black-challenger-tractor-98050.aspx


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meh... wouldn't be to good in Texas...

Black is the hottest color for absorbing heat, and the hardest to keep clean...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd hate to see that thing when the red clay here gets dry and dusty.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me the increasing numbers of BLACK auto's & pickups I see on the roads in N central Texas. I will never own a black vehicle.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep... I'm the same way. Should have held out and bought the 5.4 pickup back in 02 that was the electric blue, instead of the 4.6 dark blue...

My great uncle used to have a white 77 Ford pickup... drove it on the red clay roads and iron-ore graveled roads of East Texas Piney Woods, and the truck was usually pink with iron and red clay dust...

I had a white 91 F-150, and the thing I didn't like about it was in the spring, it seemed to draw every love bug for 100 miles like a magnet... I'd run to Shiner to check on the farm, and the front of the truck would be just black with dead love bugs stuck to the paint, the windshield almost covered in splattered love bugs...

I don't know what it is with the white trucks, but it draws them like a magnet-- the blue truck doesn't get messed up anywhere near as bad...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would like to own a black car or truck. But not while I live on a dusty gravel road. As for a black tractor. Why?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

reason as all the bells and whistles the cab comes with. Sales gimmick. Someone will pay extra for it. And someone else will be curious enough to check it out, like what they see, and order the "regular" version.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

That's an awful lot of ginger.... maybe if I lived on that tractor about 4 months out of the year.....

Don't care for the paint-job either....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd drive it. Gleaner builds a special edition S88 combine called the Stealth. Pitch black and badass...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Speaking of black paint. I was looking at Grizzly.com the other day and I noticed they had some special edition woodworking equipment all painted black. I've done a lot woodworking over the years and the closest thing I've had to black equipment was dark gray and every dust particle shines on it. I can't imagine what solid black woodworking equipment would look like after a few hours of work.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks good to me. Black is my color of choice on vehicles. I have had 4 black trucks and my wife drives a black Suburban (looks like an FBI machine). Yeah, hard to keep clean, but when they shine they are awesome.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Better than looking like a dull yellow school bus.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> Better than looking like a dull yellow school bus.


Or a bruised banana.


----------

